# World year distance record



## LocalLad (8 Nov 2015)

Anyone fancy doing 100miles a day every day for a year?

Cyclist aims to beat Billie Fleming's distance record - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-34638370


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2015)

Have you been following the male record attempts?


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2015)

I like the reason that she would like to get more people cycling!


----------



## LocalLad (8 Nov 2015)

screenman said:


> Have you been following the male record attempts?



No I haven't, will have a look


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2015)

LocalLad said:


> No I haven't, will have a look


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2...lenge-the-progress-thread.172199/post-3965818


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2015)

Following the other thread has made it seem all the more impressive what they have put them selves through both physically and mentally.


----------



## si_c (18 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> Following the other thread has made it seem all the more impressive what they have put them selves through both physically and mentally.



What's impressed me about both Steve and Kurt has been that despite problems and difficulties, they've just got on with it, and they make it seem far easier than it must be.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Nov 2015)

Interesting that "_she's sorting out the paperwork that Guinness World Records requires."_ and not going down the the HAMR/ultracycling route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2015)

Was a piece on the Nottingham lass on local news tonight, good luck to her, 85 miles every day for the womens record


----------

